# ECF Game 4: Heat @ Pacers (5/28 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Tuesday, May 28, 2013 | 8:30 pm | TV: TNT*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## UD40

Big game. Take this one, and their backs are firmly on the wall.


----------



## doctordrizzay

A must win game. Nervous about the refs the most, It's clear they have an extreme advantage with them.


----------



## Jace

Huge swing game. Adjustment Watch will be fun.


----------



## BlackNRed

I like Miami Heat the Road Warriors better.

I also like Buckethead ^


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great start...


----------



## BlackNRed

Way too late on that time out SPO. ****in idiot. Get your players ready for war.


----------



## Jace

Poor start.

"What I like, back to back possessions by the Pacers pushing the tempo." - Reggie Miller, objective analyst


----------



## IbizaXL

our guys sure came out ready. 1 turnover, a missed open 3 and missed 2 shots in the paint. fantastic

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Rio has missed two easy looks.


----------



## Jace

Chalmers with the flop. Killing us.


----------



## BlackNRed

We want Norris we want Norris


----------



## UD40

Early goings show the same as Games 1 & 2; Lebron featuring Lebron.


----------



## Wade County

WTF is this


----------



## Jace

Finally Rio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario finally does something positive.


----------



## Wade County

Massive Wario start


----------



## Jace

One day, maybe when he's 43, Wade will stop fouling jumpshooters. Probably not though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade staying in with 2 fouls.


----------



## Wade County

Wade with 2...


----------



## Jace

Now Wade wants to kill us.


----------



## UD40

These guys could give two shits right now.

Good gravy.


----------



## Jace

LeBron again with the matador D on a George dunk. Looks like we're fine with 2-2.


----------



## Wade County

Well. This sucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

great pass by Wade to Lebron


----------



## Jace

Great give and go between DW and LBJ.


----------



## Jace

Wade...


----------



## UD40

Dwyane is such a clown tonight.


----------



## Jace

There you go. :dwade:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****, Wade. Just made up for the miss.


----------



## Jace

So soft on the boards.


----------



## Wade County

Rebounds bitches


----------



## Jace

LeBron already doubled his 3-pointers taken from G3.


----------



## Wade County

Bron why are you shooting Js get your ass in the post


----------



## BlackNRed

*LETS GO HEAT
LETS GO HEAT
LETS GO HEAT*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Well, good job by the Heat to get back in the game after the previous time out. Still doing some really dumb things though. 

Gotta clean it up or we'll be playing catch up all night, much like the Pacers were in game 3.


----------



## Wade County

Hibbert continues to destroy us.


----------



## BlackNRed

I like the Birdman/Bosh lineup Spo. Just FYI. Closest thing to matching their size.


----------



## Wade County

Hibbert averages 11 and 8 in the regular season.

22 and 12 against us in the post-season.


----------



## Jace

Need to find a way to at least be competitive for defensive boards in traffic. It's been shameful all series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD hits a J. Good to see.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Bron why are you shooting Js get your ass in the post


It's his last resort. His first touch there tonight wasn't successful, so he'll probably try it outside for a little bit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dont know when i'll get to say it again, so i'll say it now before its too late. Smart play by Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2UD


----------



## Jace

MBP2UD.


----------



## UD40

....we're leading?

How in the world did that happen...oh, Lebron, that's right.


----------



## UD40

Tech on Lebron!?


----------



## Jace

What the hell Stafford?


----------



## Wade County

Bron2UD!


----------



## Jace

Never ever ever ever seen LeBron get a tech in a quiet convo context.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, Lebron was just talking to Stafford. Not screaming or pointing or nothing.


----------



## Wade County

What did he do!?


----------



## UD40

Smells a little fishy...


----------



## UD40

And Bosh is ice cold. Not too surprising.


----------



## Jace

Bosh is rushing his J.


----------



## Jace

HANZBRO SUPERSTAR CALLLLL

Looking like another 40+ FT night for Indiana.


----------



## UD40

Wade with 2, Bosh with 1, Bron with a tech.

Soft.


----------



## IbizaXL

refs doing everything possible to keep indy competative.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh now has to sit with 2 fouls. Wasnt giving us anything today though.


----------



## Wade County

Wade and Bosh have 2. Cool.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Now George with 2 fouls


----------



## Jace

Great D consistently rewarded by Hibbert/West putbacks. We're facilitating the ugliest successful basketball.


----------



## Wade County

FFS. Rebound you twats.


----------



## Wade County

FOH Stephenson


----------



## Jace

Great denial by Cole on Augustin killed that IND possession.

Battier on the ground again!


----------



## UD40

Lol...Pacers fans have been gift wrapped four fouls & a tech to our stars and they get up in arms over a foul to Sam Young?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Missed free throws are back.


----------



## BlackNRed

seemed like a legit foul to me.


----------



## Jace

These knuckleheads are so sure Battier is the strongest man in the NBA.


----------



## Wade County

Cool story free throws. Our collective kryptonite.


----------



## Wade County

Only down 4 after shooting 35% this quarter.


----------



## IbizaXL

the Indiana Refs up by 4. i hope we finish the half strong.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Stephenson hitting a ton junk right now.

26-22 after 1

Could have been much worse.


----------



## Jace

Thray. Nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray 333


----------



## Jace

No charge?


----------



## Jace

Terrible tap by Bird. LeBron not aggressive enough in the post.


----------



## UD40

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Jace

They're shooting 16% better than us.

LeBron's shot selection is piss-poor again tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Drive, Lebron..


----------



## Jace

Wow, they get calls on everything. FTs kill us on both ends.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron in full jump shot phase. Not his best look.


----------



## Wade County

FOH Hansborough. Where's the foul!?


----------



## IbizaXL

this is not heat basketball. gottaove the ball more. no isos plz!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UD40

Game 2 pt 2.


----------



## Jace

Battier's done hitting open 3s. Just done.


----------



## Wade County

Offense is polar opposite of game 3. Plainly offensive.


----------



## IbizaXL

The indiana refs still up. have to play Heat basketball!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I'll happily live and die with these Stephenson shots. Hopefully these early shots he's made make him continue shooting instead of getting the ball to their bigs.


----------



## Jace

18-9 deficit on the boards, but it's all the shots we're missing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade and Bosh have to get it going and most importantly, stay away from that 3rd foul.


----------



## Wade County

Hard for us to win games when the Big 3 shoot this bad


----------



## Jace

Wade. Andersen. The **** was that possession?


----------



## Wade County

Ugly.


----------



## Jace

BATTI THRAY


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 333

Need more of that


----------



## Jace

SHATTI D


----------



## Jace

Damn Ray, couldve used that one.


----------



## Wade County

Shane lives 333


----------



## Wade County

This isn't looking like our game lads


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice drive by Cole


----------



## Jace

COLE JAM


----------



## Jace

Wow Ray. Rookie turnover.


----------



## Wade County

Nice Norris


----------



## UD40

Bosh comes up lame.

Fandamntastic.


----------



## Jace

Just not giving us enough Judas. Miller must be getting a wart on his fanny.


----------



## Wade County

Ray you POS


----------



## Wade County

That was a momentum killer there Ray


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nothing good happens when Ray leads a fast break.


----------



## Wade County

They're doubling our rebounds and 15% better than us from the floor. Big 3 nowhere to be found.

Looking dubious lads.


----------



## Wade County

Hill and Stephenson = 18 pts
Wade and Rio = 6pts.


----------



## Jace

Cole and Bosh with equal parts terrible on that pick and roll. Not sure about that one Spo.


----------



## IbizaXL

greg popovich pulled his entire starting lineup 7 minutes into the start of the game vs Memphis for playing like shit. Spoo brain? he still allows Bosh, bane and judas to roam free on the court with Miller and rashard still riding the bench. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UD40

The only real bright spot is Paul George has 3 fouls.


----------



## Wade County

Gotta keep George in trouble. Much rather Young on the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron continues to settle


----------



## Jace

All the time in the world to spin baseline on the much smaller Stevenson, LeBron waits until he has to shoot the turnaround, fadeaway J. He loves jumpers now. It sucks.


----------



## Wade County

Offense is so bad. Bron...what are you doing bro...


----------



## UD40

Hibbert is murdering us.


----------



## Jace

Bird, you're killing me letting Hibbert get this deep on you.


----------



## Wade County

Nice Rio


----------



## Wade County

**** sake...


----------



## Wade County

We're getting abused


----------



## UD40

3 on Birdman.

There goes any chance of bench production.


----------



## Jace

Everyone is taking the worst shot that they can from their position on the floor. What is this?

You'd think we'd come out with more after our would-be next opponent swept.

Sick of waiting on this team to "turn it on."


----------



## Wade County

Need SOMEBODY to step up


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Not gonna win if we're only getting 4 combined points from Wade and Bosh in 27 minutes of play between the two.


----------



## Jace

LeWade = 3-13.

EDIT: Big 3 = 3-16. :nonono:

Wade and Bosh have missed easy looks, LeBron can't be bothered to look for good ones.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat finally ran a competent offensive play.


----------



## Jace

Indiana players get so mad when Bosh gets a foul called because it's so rare it seems inconceivable.


----------



## UD40

This.
Is.
Nonsense.


----------



## Jace

Lance Stephenson, superstar calls.


----------



## Wade County

3 o nCB...


----------



## Wade County

Stephenson can drive recklessly into the paint and get whatever he wants it, buckets or calls.


----------



## Jace

Oh, hey...no replay on an extremely questionable call against us. That's...expected!


----------



## Wade County

Oh god. Joel sighting.


----------



## Wade County

Good hustle Rio


----------



## Jace

You're scaring me with the handle Ray. Let the young boys do it.


----------



## Jace

6 fouls on Bird/Bosh means Doc has to operate.


----------



## Wade County

Ray never bring the ball up


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pacers have had trouble when Mario drives all series long.


----------



## Jace

Keep talking to LeBron, Stephenson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

and1 by Wade

Strong play


----------



## Jace

:dwade:+1 opp!


----------



## Wade County

Wade!


----------



## Jace

Nice move Ray.


----------



## Jace

Ugh. So. Many. Fouls.

Literally every time on their end of the floor.


----------



## Wade County

Tough by Ray


----------



## Wade County

Damn, howd they get that pass through


----------



## Wade County

Last shot of the half.


----------



## Jace

We've shot one less FT and have been called for one less PF, but it's just super-annoying that freakin' George Hill has shot 7 already.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Jace said:


> Ugh. So. Many. Fouls.
> 
> Literally every time on their end of the floor.


As usual then...


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron lays it in!


----------



## UD40

Down 1 at the half after a HORRIFIC two quarters? I guess I'll take it.


----------



## Jace

Great job to drive and finish on the broken play MBP.

Still down over 10% shooting to them. Nice to salvage such an awful half and pull within 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great finish by Lebron

48-47 at the half

After all that, the 11-0 deficit, the foul trouble, the bad shooting, we're just down 1.


----------



## Knick Killer

You guys played like shit and you're only down 1. I'd be okay with that if I was Miami.


----------



## Jace

Pulled within 4 rebounds. We're actually now leading 6-4 on the O boards.


----------



## Wade County

Down 1 i'll take. That was an awful half of ball from us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Joel Anthony: 2 minutes played, +5 :joel:


----------



## IbizaXL

down one to the Indy Refs. not bad considering Bosh and wade were MIA most of the half.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IbizaXL

also, too many missed open jumpers and too much settling on the perimeter. i dont understand. instead of continue attacking the paint and putting pressure on hibbert. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Time for Bosh, Wade and LeBron to make more shots.


----------



## Knick Killer

IbizaXL said:


> down one to the Indy Refs. not bad considering Bosh and wade were MIA most of the half.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The Indy Refs...lol


----------



## IbizaXL

Knick Killer said:


> The Indy Refs...lol


im not one to complain about officiating. but my goodness they sure got some special treatment.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Knick Killer

IbizaXL said:


> im not one to complain about officiating. but my goodness they sure got some special treatment.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Please elaborate.


----------



## IbizaXL

Knick Killer said:


> Please elaborate.


if you need me to elaborate. then youre not watching the game. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Dumb foul Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD hits a J again


----------



## Jace

There U go.


----------



## Jace

Great ball movement to the Rio floater.


----------



## Jace

Poor choice on the J by Wade there.


----------



## Jace

W3SSON


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Please let this be the Mario playoff special.


----------



## Wade County

CB333


----------



## Jace

Thankfully he was fouled, but Rio needs to get that to LeBron quicker. I like that our supporting cast is confident, but some get way too selfish in transition at times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

MBP


----------



## Jace

Coast2coast MBP.


----------



## Adam

Chalmers has been so money tonight. He lives just one Wario away from disaster though.


----------



## Jace

Uh oh Rio.

Love how Reggie gripes every time Indiana gets away with that same foul.


----------



## Adam

It's a me, Mario!


----------



## Wade County

Easy Ri, think about it...


----------



## Wade County

RioJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario can frustrate you like no other, but he's always been good for about 3 or 4 of great playoff games. Looks like he's finally in the makings of one right now.


----------



## Wade County

I dont wanna jinx him...but Rio is full Mario right now. Playoff Mario has returned!


----------



## Wade County

Scary: Rio has more than Wade and Bosh combined tonight


----------



## Jace

Leading the Heat in FGs made? Almario Chalmers.


----------



## Adam

Goddamnit Bosh.


----------



## Jace

LeBron man. We had momentum and you jack up that dog shit.

Now West to the line. Momentum killed officially.


----------



## UD40

These are some serious BS calls on Rio.


----------



## Adam

Goddamnit Bosh + Haslem.


----------



## Wade County

Retarded rebounding, and bad D on West.

LEbron taking dumb threes...it's like we forget how we got infront in the first place.


----------



## Jace

Can't rebound. Fouls. This is how teams with decided talent gaps play competitive games.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Foul again by Chalmers.


----------



## Wade County

FFS.

REBOUND YOU TARDS


----------



## Adam

Grab a ****ing rebound Bosh. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Jace

FULL retard. WE'VE ARRIVED!


----------



## Jace

LOL, so bad. We play so bad.


----------



## Wade County

Good god


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

West is allowed to do everything he wants by our players.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

These type of runs after building a bit of a lead have happened way too many times this post season.


----------



## Wade County

For **** sake Miami.

Just feed West open jumpers all game. No problem.


----------



## Jace

LeBron picked the postseason to play his worst basketball. This is the worst he's shot for a stretch since his first month here, I feel.


----------



## IbizaXL

miami continues to settle for jumpers and Bosh playing scared. no bueno!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

Need to get another foul on West. He and George have 3.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Just screw a lead with seven points like that...


----------



## Wade County

Theyre back smashing us on the boards, we had made it competitive there for a while.


----------



## Adam

Rebounding is the issue. When the entire team isn't helping them, Bosh and Haslem play like they have lobster claws.


----------



## Jace

Hate to be this hard on him, but I don't understand how you set records playing a certain way in the regular season, then decide to hoist jumpers galore in the postseason. I know he shot more jumpers this regular season, but this is absurd.


----------



## UD40

....damn it damn it damn it damn it!


----------



## Jace

How do you not finish that Wade?


----------



## Adam

So for the second year in a row Bosh gets broken trying to guard Roy Hibbert?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Bosh injured and got 4 fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Now they're in the penalty. They've lived at the line every time they got the early penalty.


----------



## Wade County

****.


----------



## Adam

Haslem is so worthless.


----------



## Wade County

Where is the actual foul there anyway!?


----------



## UD40

These guys don't care tonight. Plain and simple.


----------



## Wade County

Rebounds. Yep. Im gonna keep saying it.


----------



## Wade County

We havent scored in 3 minutes...


----------



## UD40

Now Lebron is hurt.

I hate life.


----------



## Wade County

10-0 pacer run...


----------



## Jace

Ray with the horrible J attempt.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron injured too...


----------



## Adam

That's not your shot Wade.


----------



## Wade County

**** sake.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Of course Hill is open and gets a three.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Block by LeBron!


----------



## UD40

Momentum swing.

LETS GO!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

George gets his fourth foul. Great.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Vogel gets a technical.


----------



## Wade County

MBP BLOCK


----------



## Adam

Talk about delusions of grandeur. What are you thinking George Hill? Challenging LeBron?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Huge block by Lebron. Led to George's 4th foul too.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

What a flop by Paul George there. He tried to act like he was the one who got fouled there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hill does the same move every drive and always gets that call.


----------



## Jace

That was a foul Ray. Next time don't telepathically make Hill hit you with his elbow.


----------



## Wade County

FFS


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

None of our Big Three is effective today.


----------



## Jace

Too difficult Wade. Why do we forget about ball movement?

Awful end to the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cant believe that call.


----------



## Jace

LeBron, that's only not a foul if you're a Pacer. Don't get another tech. They'd love to call it.


----------



## UD40

Whelp...


----------



## Wade County

Offensive? LOL


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron: 5-13, Wade: 3-12 och Bosh: 1-5.


----------



## Jace

Of course that junk goes down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ofcourse. And over Wade too.


----------



## Adam

Of course Wade gets a three in his face. I've never seen a player get more threes hit on him.


----------



## Wade County

OMFG...


----------



## Wade County

Game was ours for the taking, and we choked it away.

Down 7 now after that bullshit.


----------



## Wade County

Did Bron even make contact with West on that 'offensive'..?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Pathetic refs. That call on LeBron could change the game.


----------



## IbizaXL

this game is lost. pacers are not doing anything different this series. they always continue playing steady basketball. its the Heat with the ups and downs. our guys have only played good in spurts for most of the series. its been mostly stupid basketball.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

If Stephenson outplays Wade, we arent gonna win.


----------



## Wade County

Big 3 have been very mortal tonight


----------



## Wade County

Gotta start strong now, or else this will be a double digit indy lead


----------



## Wade County

Need big MBP quarter


----------



## UD40

Slight momentum shift.

We'll screw it up in 3...2...1...


----------



## Wade County

Couple of early fouls. Would love to get in the bonus early.


----------



## UD40

UD40 said:


> Slight momentum shift.
> 
> We'll screw it up in 3...2...1...


And there it is.


----------



## Wade County

BOX OUT!


----------



## UD40

Spo calls a play and gets charged with a timeout?

Really? REALLY?.....


----------



## Jace

Play good D. Give up the missed shot as the clock expires. So pathetic. No box out AT ALL on that play. How can we win a championship this year if we don't give enough of a shit to end a series in 5 while our potential opponent has swept?


----------



## Wade County

Come on guys. Make a run. 3-1 is so much better than 2-2...


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Allen misses again.


----------



## Jace

This game's over. We're relying on the ghost of Ray Allen and Hibbert is shooting practice hooks.

Can never make things easy on ourselves.


----------



## Wade County

Judas...


----------



## Wade County

And LeJ is not driving


----------



## Jace

The Brooklyn Nets are sitting at home saying "these guys have no heart."


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

We play like shit so there is no possibility we can turn this.


----------



## Wade County

Roy Hibbert is really, really annoying.


----------



## UD40

About to chalk this up as a loss. Finding it very hard to believe we mount a run here late.


----------



## Jace

At least we've exceeded our first half total from G3.


----------



## Wade County

2pts in 4 minutes is not what we needed to start the 4th. Down 9, not looking good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat keep settling and settling. Been the same since the 1st quarter.


----------



## Jace

Getting close to time to drop Ray, Spo. So much more bad than good, and he's missing easy looks and taking dumb ones. Can't even hit the RALC3 anymore.


----------



## Knick Killer

IbizaXL said:


> if you need me to elaborate. then youre not watching the game.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If that's your response, then clearly you have nothing to back up your original statement. Refs have made some
questionable calls on both sides. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, Rodney Mott screwed us. That's two huge calls. 

The Lebron foul and now that.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Bosh is back.


----------



## UD40

Crawford with a big call.


----------



## Jace

Wow refs.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, Rodney Mott screwed us. That's two huge calls.
> 
> The Lebron foul and now that.


Which one now? I was in the toilet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Baseline official on that missed shot that obviously hit the rim? Rodney Mott.

That dude is awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> Which one now? I was in the toilet.


Spo was stepping on the court calling a play after a made Indy basket and Rodney Mott called a timeout and said that because he was on the court, he had to call a timeout.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario is keeping us in this one


----------



## Adam

Bosh needs to rebound.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade2Bosh said:


> Spo was stepping on the court calling a play after a made Indy basket and Rodney Mott called a timeout and said that because he was on the court, he had to call a timeout.


Aha okay.

Steal by Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Only down 3. Seems like so much more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 3333

Tie game


----------



## Wade County

Wade2the rack!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Tied? That means Allen, Wade etc. will start to give them some points.


----------



## Wade County

COME ON MIAMI


----------



## Jace

Love seeing the Le3s go down, but man do I shiver when he rises up.


----------



## IbizaXL

Knick Killer said:


> If that's your response, then clearly you have nothing to back up your original statement. Refs have made some
> questionable calls on both sides.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


nope. youre not watching the game then. i can admit when Miami gets favorable calls. and tonight it sure as hell hasnt been the case...well in the first half anyway. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This has been a big game of runs. Heat just made theirs. Cant allow the Pacers to make one this late.


----------



## Wade County

Winning time.


----------



## Wade County

Shitting myself here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

big and1 by Wade


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Bad foul by West. Wade could really get hurt there.


----------



## Wade County

D UP


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And just like that its tied again.


----------



## Jace

The Law of Verticality on fouls. Doesn't apply on that LeBron foul.


----------



## Wade County

God dammit


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray 3333

WOW


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Really tough shot by Allen. A three!


----------



## Jace

Why are we jumping around like kangaroos on their pumpfakes? So stupid.


----------



## Adam

This is incredible how many foul calls they are being gifted.


----------



## Wade County

Wade with 5.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

No foul on Chalmers there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat settling for 3's.

Another junk shot by Stephenson.


----------



## Jace

Small lead and we get stupid. Stop dribbling out possessions for Hail Mary jumpers please.


----------



## Adam

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> No foul on Chalmers there?


The worst part of that is Joey Crawford was looking at it the whole way and just decides to not call that obvious foul.


----------



## IbizaXL

Adam said:


> This is incredible how many foul calls they are being gifted.


its actually hilarious.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

Friggin Stephenson man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh has such a quickness advantage over Hibbert. Pump fake and drive next time.


----------



## Wade County

Need a big finish by MBP.


----------



## Jace

31 misses from Wade, LeBron, Bosh, and Ray.


----------



## Jace

My cable is getting poopy so I'm watching on a stream, gave the refs the benefit of the doubt on that Rio drive.


----------



## Jace

Great shot Wade. :nonono:

We so dumb.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Dumb shot again by Wade.


----------



## Wade County

Bad Wade...


----------



## Adam

What a terrible play out of the timeout or just terrible execution.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron has to get aggressive.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh you tard


----------



## Wade County

God dammit


----------



## Jace

Bosh just kicked the ball away from Ray. What the **** happened to the collective mind of this team?


----------



## Jace

I can't believe I'm watching a team with the best player in the world right now.


----------



## Wade County

****.

Ray you are such a liability.


----------



## Wade County

We're screwed.


----------



## Adam

****ing rebounds.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Shit there.


----------



## UD40

Game.


----------



## Jace

This team is no fun to watch. Going through the motions in big games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 3333

Stay aggressive..


----------



## Wade County

For **** sake. Rebounds.


----------



## Seuss

Pacers remind me a younger Detroit Pistons (2004/5).


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

96-92...


----------



## Wade County

MBP! 33!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Foul on LeBron. He is out.


----------



## Wade County

**** me


----------



## Jace

What a joke. LeBron couldn't even turn around his worst game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OMFG at the call.


----------



## Adam

What a terrible call.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

nvm


----------



## Jace

Wow. So weird that the league wants the Pacers in the Finals.


----------



## Wade County

What a ****ing joke


----------



## Wade County

Gonna need a bucket here. Probably a trey.


----------



## Jace

This wreaks of the two games we've lost. Wade takes a dumb shot in a huge possession. Too many 3s from LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Still cant believe they fouled out Lebron on a screen that was rejected.


----------



## IbizaXL

in a way im glad miami lost. this team should not be rewarded for shit basketball.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade2Bosh said:


> Still cant believe they fouled out Lebron on a screen that was rejected.


2 of those fould called on him were absolute BS.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

Bucket now or game.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Travel by Wade.


----------



## Jace

Kinda want to call out Wade, but man, was that a travel?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another questionable call.

Whats worse is that Battier hit the 3...


----------



## Adam

What? Can we get a replay on the traveling call please? That didn't look like traveling.


----------



## Wade County

Oh this is priceless


----------



## Seuss

Seemed like a make-up call. They couldn't rule the ball 100% off Ray Allen, so they call a travel.


----------



## Wade County

NBA players do that move ALL the time.


----------



## Jace

Next time someone comes in here and yells at us for complaining about officiating in a game, since we're the cHEATs, they should be banned. This happens too much, but this LeBron thing was the epitome.


----------



## Adam

What a horribly officiated game.


----------



## Wade County

The irony that Shane hit that one is ridiculous


----------



## Jace

Yeah it wasn't a travel. Something tells me this game will be followed by a "The Pacers have the Heat with their backs against the wall" narrative, rather than the "These fouls decided the game" narrative that follows every close Playoff game we've won in the Big 3 era.


----------



## Wade County

Anything else you didnt do David West? Asshole


----------



## Seuss

Regardless of the so-so calls, Indiana out hustled Miami. Effort and energy can counterbalance bad officiating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

You know the calls are bad in a game when "terrible call" is trending on twitter and its not about a foul call on the hated Heat :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Messing with fire. Now we can run into a last year's ECF situation if we drop the next one.


----------



## Jace

So the slew of questionable-at-best calls on LeBron alone + the unprecedented tech...If you don't think there was a mandate against the Heat tonight, you're blind.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Many calls changed the game: the foul on LeBron, which led a three by Stephenson with two seconds left, no-call on Chalmers, the last foul on LeBron, and the travel call against Wade.


----------



## Jace

I mean, could this have mirrored game 2 any more closely? Terrible officiating + terrible effort + terrible shooting + Bizarro LeBron.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

I wouldn't be happy about this "win" if I were a fan of Pacers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just settled too much tonight. It starts at the top, and that's Lebron. Just wasnt aggressive enough at the beginning of the game. 

Need much, much more from Bosh and Wade early. They cant go 27 combined minutes and score only 4 points, which was the case early. Especially frustrating that they struggled in a game where they had that 4th scorer. Wasted a great game from Mario.

Must win game in Miami.


----------



## UD40

Lebron will be out for blood in game 5. Bet the house on it.


----------



## Jace

Joey Crawford was on G1 vs. CHI too, right? Hmmm...


----------



## doctordrizzay

Just caught the last 37 seconds of the game...I heard it was horrible officiated?


----------



## Basel

Can we agree the biggest reason you guys lost the game was the amount of offensive rebounds given up to the Pacers? The refs had bad calls go against both teams. It didn't win or lose the game for either team.


----------



## Adam

Basel said:


> Can we agree the biggest reason you guys lost the game was the amount of offensive rebounds given up to the Pacers? The refs had bad calls go against both teams. It didn't win or lose the game for either team.


Who cares? Rebounding isn't our strength. We're supposed to concede the game because they played to their strength and we played to ours? The calls all night were horrible and cost us the game.


----------



## IbizaXL

Basel said:


> Can we agree the biggest reason you guys lost the game was the amount of offensive rebounds given up to the Pacers? The refs had bad calls go against both teams. It didn't win or lose the game for either team.


Miami is not known for rebounding. this is not new. nor was it is tye biggest reason.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

Flat out must win Game 5. That's all.

And yes, we got hosed badly by the officials tonight, but we played shit too.


----------



## Jace

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> I wouldn't be happy about this "win" if I were a fan of Pacers.


They should be thrilled with it. We've played at 60% of our efficacy this entire series and yet they still only win games because of awful, partisan officiating. This is the fanbase that's pounded their chests for an entire year because they took a team missing a perennial All Star to 6 games.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Just settled too much tonight. It starts at the top, and that's Lebron. Just wasnt aggressive enough at the beginning of the game.
> 
> Need much, much more from Bosh and Wade early. They cant go 27 combined minutes and score only 4 points, which was the case early. Especially frustrating that they struggled in a game where they had that 4th scorer. *Wasted a great game from Mario.
> *
> Must win game in Miami.


Very reminiscent of G3 last year. He had a huge game, but Wade was awful and we lost.


----------



## IbizaXL

good thing the we got going is we have home court. more than anything stop the lazy offense and attack Indys bigs instead of settling for jumpers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Adam

All night the calls were a joke. Can we talk about Hansbrough getting superstar calls in the first half? What the **** was that shit?


----------



## IbizaXL

Adam said:


> All night the calls were a joke. Can we talk about Hansbrough getting superstar calls in the first half? What the **** was that shit?


him and the other scrub stephenson. that guy got away with a lot of contact.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Major Bounce

Yeah this was a brutally officiated game, they were just calling some really unbelievable stuff on Miami tonight. However, they still tied the game with 5 min left in the game. That kind of even the score for me, despite all that was going against them. They had their chance to close this game out, but they didn't execute well down the stretch and lost the game deservedly so. And there was multiple times, where they don't even leave their feet for a rebound, you play with no hussle and you're going to lose these games. 

Looking forward to a scorcher in game 5!!


----------



## doctordrizzay

WallaceNBA_ESPN Michael Wallace
Two things you rarely ever see: LeBron foul out and Wade called for traveling.


----------



## doctordrizzay

At least we get to see one of those crazy lebron games game 5 and 6


----------



## Wade County

We hope.

Pissed off.


----------



## IbizaXL

doctordrizzay said:


> WallaceNBA_ESPN Michael Wallace
> Two things you rarely ever see: LeBron foul out and Wade called for traveling.


that basically sums it up. anyone who claims the officiating was questionable on both side smoked a nice sticky one before the game.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Hill gets any call he wants too, and though he didn't get a lot, I can only dream of Wade now getting the kind of calls Stevenson got.

Yes the Heat could've won the game in spite of the poor officiating, but that doesn't excuse it or negate our being able to gripe over it.

The thing that really upset me about LBJ tonight was that the few times he did take it in the post, he approached it extremely haphazardly, almost like he didn't want it to work because he didn't want to spend another game down there. I'm not projecting anything on to him, many reporters around him get the impression he only goes down there when he feels he has to. He basically said as much in a quote doctordrizzay posted.


----------



## IbizaXL

Major Bounce said:


> Yeah this was a brutally officiated game, they were just calling some really unbelievable stuff on Miami tonight. However, they still tied the game with 5 min left in the game. That kind of even the score for me, despite all that was going against them. They had their chance to close this game out, but they didn't execute well down the stretch and lost the game deservedly so. And there was multiple times, where they don't even leave their feet for a rebound, you play with no hussle and you're going to lose these games.
> 
> Looking forward to a scorcher in game 5!!


i agree. bricked open shots, settling on jumpers. just no effort to box out, much less grab rebounds. i saw a lot of lazy work from Bosh tonight. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Imagine, even with the heaps of bullshit, we were one pathetic, inexcusable, testicle-less, missed box-out away from this being a much different finish.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Looking at the stats we shot 39%. Only had 6 turnovers though. 

We haven't lost two in a row since Janurary


----------



## Jace

Indiana reporter starts Vogel conference asking how they got through the tough calls against them.

IS THIS REAL LIFE?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Not gonna blame the refs for this loss. 

Heat shot like shit the entire game. Wade and Bosh gave us nothing. Lebron settled way too much and with the game tied with 6 minutes to go, he got way too passive. Bosh and the rest of our bigs cant box anyone out and allowed way too many 2nd chances. 

But man, The one call on Lebron with 2 seconds left in the 3rd, that led to the Stephenson 3 was big. Not only was it questionable, but with only 2 seconds left in the quarter, its one that didnt even need to be called. Ended up being a huge call.

That's playing results though. Lance hit a crazy 3. Dude was hitting junk all night. Props to him. If he's gonna take those same shots in game 5 and hit them, more power to him, but i'll live with those.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Im glad i missed this game, seems like it would have really pissed me off. 

We better get some advantageous calls for us next game


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade2Bosh said:


> Not gonna blame the refs for this loss.
> 
> Heat shot like shit the entire game. Wade and Bosh gave us nothing. Lebron settled way too much and with the game tied with 6 minutes to go, he got way too passive. Bosh and the rest of our bigs cant box anyone out and allowed way too many 2nd chances.
> 
> But man, The one call on Lebron with 2 seconds left in the 3rd, that led to the Stephenson 3 was big. Not only was it questionable, but with only 2 seconds left in the quarter, its one that didnt even need to be called. Ended up being a huge call.
> 
> That's playing results though. Lance hit a crazy 3. Dude was hitting junk all night. Props to him. If he's gonna take those same shots in game 5 and hit them, more power to him, but i'll live with those.


i dont think any of us here are putting the loss squarely on the officiating. but it sure as hell did not help our cause tonight. more than anything the blame goes to the entire team for playing shit basketball. Indy havent done anything different all series. they just continue playing their game. Miami is all over the place. not just in this series but since the playoffs started. a real lack of consistency.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

I want to crush them in Game 5.


----------



## Rather Unique

Beyond the refs, the poor rebounding, the garbage shooting it all comes down to this...when you are up anywhere between 2-8 you ATTACK THE MF BASKET. When your foot is on their throat. Pop their damn head off. Same garbage as the chicago series until we wore em out. Basketball 101.


----------



## Jace

Things we can expect to be constants:

-Giving up tons of second chance points
-Bad calls going against us
-Awful Ray all around
-Poor decisions by Wade stemming from a lack of self-awareness

Hopefully LeBron realizes he needs to work to get himself shots at the rim, we continue to take care of the ball, Bosh starts hitting his easy looks, we hit a respectable % at the line, and maybe some continued *M*ario. With the trends I mentioned likely to continue, our margin for error is instantly shrunken.


----------



## Wade County

I dont get why Bron went away from the post game. We dominated Game 3 because of it, then he abandons it immediately?


----------



## Jace

I kind of predicted that. He doesn't like it. I don't want to go as far as to say it's because it's not glamorous, but I feel safe in saying he doesn't want it to represent him as a player. That's sad, since he's so effective at it when he's determined. His heart wasn't in it tonight. Everything was half-assed down there. Didn't fight for good position. Didn't fight to get open. Wasn't aggressive when he got the ball down there, even passing out for lower percentage looks when he had an advantage one-on-one.


----------



## Jace

Some stupid Spo tonight too. There were some key out of timeout plays where we got horrible looks. At least one may've been Wade's fault. One was a side pick and roll with Bosh and Cole. I know Norris has improved, but lately he's been more regular season Cole, and Wade and LeBron were both on the floor to run it instead. Too cute.

Grrrrr...LeBron says "we wanted to get greedy" and get both in Indiana. It's not greedy if you dropped one of your home games. It's taking care of business. You coaching these guys Spo?

This effort and urgency would get us swept against SA.

Sucks that I can't even get mad at Bosh anymore because he's conditioned me to expect the bad, which is weird because overall he's generally very good.


----------



## Wade County

It was like they were content to get home court back, and not stamp the Pacers out of this series. Now they're in it, and we're all tied in a best of 3.


----------



## IbizaXL

i never cared much for lebron posting in the paint. i dont mind if he does it once in a while. would just rather not see at all though. i hate iso basketball. and tonight we saw how counterproductive that was on some of those post up plays. its not a sustainable way to play.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> I kind of predicted that. He doesn't like it. I don't want to go as far as to say it's because it's not glamorous, but I feel safe in saying he doesn't want it to represent him as a player. That's sad, since he's so effective at it when he's determined. His heart wasn't in it tonight. Everything was half-assed down there. Didn't fight for good position. Didn't fight to get open. Wasn't aggressive when he got the ball down there, even passing out for lower percentage looks when he had an advantage one-on-one.


You talk about Lebron like you know him in real life, there's more to than "He doesn't want to do it" and "because it's not glamorous doesn't want it to represent him as a player"

There's always a game plan behind it with the team.


----------



## Jace

First of all, as I stated, I'm basing my perception off of what I read/hear from the reporters who speak to him on and off the record multiple times every single day. If it's not clear to you it's not his preference, you're in denial.

Second, your first post in this thread stated that you only caught the final 37 seconds of the game, and you have the audacity :stephena: to tell me the game plan was to not post up LeBron? I'll inform your ignorance by letting you know they tried to get him in the post many times, but he wasn't anywhere near as assertive as he was in G3.



I don't know why you always fight me on this stuff. I'd think you'd want to believe that LeBron would shoot 100% if he played the game the way it seems he should.


----------



## Jace

Dammit. This made me laugh. Touche, Indiana.

The Marlins hat was a genius jinx move, too.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

I live in Sweden so I have to watch the games on nights. I actually came 10 minutes late to work (if you wonder how I can write this it is because I am in a car with colleagues heading to the place where we work today). So it's makes it more frustrating too see us play like shit 70% of the minutes and the refs have been really bad.


----------



## Jace

Damn that's awful. Would hate to have to go to work right after watching that debacle. As the dust settles I'm getting more aggravated with the way we played than the officiating, which at least wasn't in our control. Don't understand why we look so listless on the boards, but I expected something at least close to this. Bosh and Wade need to at least play better D and not make awful decisions if they're not going to provide points. LeBron needs to watch tape of himself in February. 

As far as the officiating, we've gone through Malloy, McCutchen, Crawford, Foster, and Stafford already this series. Any others out there to worry about?


----------



## Wade County

Bosh has been bitched by Hibbert all series. Have some pride big man.


----------



## Drizzy

Extremely frustrated. Felt like this after game 2 as well.


----------



## Drizzy

I want the LBJ from last year...game 6 in Boston.


----------



## Jace

That was a rare performance. Almost all jumpers. Better chance of success if he focuses on getting closer looks.



> @*johnschuhmann*  55m Fun stat: The Pacers have more than 2X as many FTA (141) in 4 conference final games as the Spurs had in 4 (66): http://bit.ly/11o8ePv


:laugh:

One day maybe TP will be half the player George Hill is and he can start getting the same treatment from the refs.



Just now looking over the boxscore postgame. Half of Bosh's 6 FGAs were 3s. Unacceptable. What's worse? He had as many rebounds as 3s attempted. GTFOHWTBS, Chris.

Our "Big 4" missed 34 shots (52 attempts). Indiana missed 35 as a team (77 attempts).

Not sure how long they did it for, but Indiana went dual-PGs at points due to foul trouble, forcing Ray on one of them. In hindsight you kinda wish Spo did the same with Nono and Rio. They've played well together, and Cole was pretty good in his limited minutes.

Their starting front court outrebounded our team. Never OK.


----------



## Wade County

Indy play well in our building, that much we know. We've got to start hustling on the boards though. Size only equates to so much, it's about effort too.

Can we get Hibbert in effing foul trouble also? Bosh...stop jacking triples and start using your quickness to get by the dude!


----------



## Jace

He's trying to make us look bad for contending he would've made last year's series easy.


----------



## Wade County

Definitely need a straight MBP performance in Game 5. That's almost do or die time. Lose that and it's basically good night.


----------



## Jace

We've seen the J, we've seen postups, now time for LeBron to grab his sack and start driving, particularly if he's not going to be assertive in the post. Spo needs to cut him a package of all of Chalmers' drives at Hibbert to prove it can be done. Pretty sure LeBron is better getting to the rim and finishing than Rio. Needs to stop overthinking it and trying to play chess. You're too great to be dictated.


----------



## Jace

> @*basketballtalk*  34m Pacers are grabbing the offensive rebound on 39.9% of their missed shots against the Heat this series.


And most of them are barely contested. Not sure if Spo can make any adjustments there. Battier and Bosh need to box out better. One thing for Hibbert/West to grab them, but when it's Mahinmi or Stevenson, it's unacceptable.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I looked at Bosh closely last game, there was 4-6 easy boards that he should of gotten but his problem is that he doesn't have that hustle fire in him. That fire that Rodman had.

It's not like he needs to expend a lot of energy on Offense battling in the post, get the ****ing rebounds. I remember an easy one that he got stolen from Cole or Chalmers. It was going directly in his hands. You are the big man, impose yourself to take the rebound and then give it up if you have to, but do your ****ing job. It is the small things like that will give you momentum and get your the harder boards. Another one was a long ball to top left of the basket. Instead of running to the ball, he decided to let it go. What happened? Indiana rushed to the ball and kept it in play. **** YOU BOSH!!!!

Lazy ass dinosaure. He was like 6 feet from the ball but slowed down instead of just going for the damn ball. He should be running after the ball like it was his egg or some shit.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Dee-Zy said:


> I looked at Bosh closely last game, there was 4-6 easy boards that he should of gotten but his problem is that he doesn't have that hustle fire in him. That fire that Rodman had.
> 
> It's not like he needs to expend a lot of energy on Offense battling in the post, get the ****ing rebounds. I remember an easy one that he got stolen from Cole or Chalmers. It was going directly in his hands. You are the big man, impose yourself to take the rebound and then give it up if you have to, but do your ****ing job. It is the small things like that will give you momentum and get your the harder boards. Another one was a long ball to top left of the basket. Instead of running to the ball, he decided to let it go. What happened? Indiana rushed to the ball and kept it in play. **** YOU BOSH!!!!
> 
> Lazy ass dinosaure. He was like 6 feet from the ball but slowed down instead of just going for the damn ball. *He should be running after the ball like it was his egg or some shit.*


Lol


----------



## Drizzy

Stephen A. Smith seems so damn confident the Heat are going to steamroll in Game 5. I must say I'm not as confident as he is. I wish I was...


----------



## doctordrizzay

Drizzy said:


> Stephen A. Smith seems so damn confident the Heat are going to steamroll in Game 5. I must say I'm not as confident as he is. I wish I was...


Ill be surprised if we don`t. This series has never pissed me off so much.


----------



## Adam

A day later and after sleeping to calm my head, I still can't believe they called traveling on our last play of the game when it wasn't traveling.

It makes no sense to me. You call traveling if you see traveling. Since he didn't in fact travel, the ref didn't see him travel, so why did he make the call? It's not like he tripped and accidentally blew his whistle. 

It's not a complicated job no matter how often people try to act like it is. It's a pretty simple job that a bunch of incompetents get paid $300,000 a year to **** up.


----------



## Jace

NBA sends a big followup F U to LeBron in the form of a flop fine (since he wasn't boned enough in G4), along with Stevenson and West.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> NBA sends a big followup F U to LeBron in the form of a flop fine (since he wasn't boned enough in G4), along with Stevenson and West.


Whats with the league always trying to screw Lebron over? They treat him like a Stephen Marbury...he just should play NFL instead if he is getting ****ed over like this...especially in playoffs.


----------



## Jace

Forgot who was wondering aloud on TV or the radio whether or not Jordan would've gotten fouled out of a playoff game. Let alone in the ECF. Let alone with 4 of the fouls coming in the fourth quarter. Let alone with at least half being questionable at best. Maybe it was the Decision, who knows, but he doesn't get the respect Jordan did from the league.


----------



## Knick Killer

doctordrizzay said:


> Whats with the league always trying to screw Lebron over? They treat him like a Stephen Marbury...he just should play NFL instead if he is getting ****ed over like this...especially in playoffs.


Probably the most ridiculous post I have ever seen on BBF in my life. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Please stop trying to start fights with DD. We all know you can scour his posts and find plenty to scoff at. We're all past it. No need to muck up the threads with predictable inter-fanbase banter. Enjoy the game.


----------



## Knick Killer

Jace said:


> Please stop trying to start fights with DD. We all know you can scour his posts and find plenty to scoff at. We're all past it. No need to muck up the threads with predictable inter-fanbase banter. Enjoy the game.


I'm just stating my opinion on his post. Isn't that what a forum is for? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Generally speaking, yes. But upon close examination in this situation, it's beating a dead horse. I'm sure if we were interested in scouring your forum we'd find some stuff to critique pointlessly. It's just a waste of time and can only lead to inane heated back and forths.

Shit, look what I've done.


----------



## Knick Killer

I feel ya. Enjoy the game fellas..it will be a classic I'm sure.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Yup, didn't think this series would be quite this competitive with the Heat at full health. Pacers have played very well. Best 2 out of 3 now.


----------



## Wade County

I called Heat in 6. Sticking to it.

Although won't at all be surprised if this bad boy goes 7.


----------

